# Squidbillies



## Sentient (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, who other than myself started out just watching Metalocalypse, but has now become addicted as hell to this hillarious show that comes on after it? My first impression of Squidbillies was that it looked stupid and was poorly drawn. However, upon further observation (meaning I actually watched a couple of episodes), I've now decided this is one of the damn funniest things on tv. Just hearing the shit that Early says, and how he says it, is just freakin' great. The folks that came up with this stuff have got one helluva sense of humor (along with a rather eerie & deep knowledge of hillbilly lifestyle & culture ).

This here's funnier'n hell.

And on a side note, the opening theme is pretty cool & funny, but I absolutely love that little outro tune that ends every show. Makes me wanna buy a freakin' dulcimer (or whatever the hell that thing is they're using). Kickass.

I wish I could find more episodes. The one I posted above is the only one viewable on Google video, and there's at least one (in two parts) on Youtube. I found several on limewire, but can't get 'em to play the video (only audio). Evidently I'm missing a codec, or something (dammit).

_"You wanna bang yerself a goat? 'Cause the goat's dead. But we can still do this thing. Uh... I'll give ya a deal on it."_


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 6, 2006)

I love squidbillies- its really twisted and pretty damn funny


----------



## technomancer (Nov 6, 2006)

Me. I never intend to watch Squidbillies, but always end up sitting through it anyways because it's funny as hell.


----------



## SILENT FACTOR (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the squidbillies. And since Vegetta put that avatar up I cant get that "I'ma start somethin" line out of my head.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 6, 2006)

DONT TOUCH THE TRIM!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

I love Metalocalypse as well as Aqua Teen, but I really don't like Squidbillies. I'm glad you guys enjoy it though 

THUNDER...! HORSE..!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I love Metalocalypse as well as Aqua Teen, but I really don't like Squidbillies. I'm glad you guys enjoy it though
> 
> THUNDER...! HORSE..!



You're just too far north to appreciate the humor in it... whereas I live close enough to have driven through West Virginia...


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

haha, good point, maybe you're right. i never was a big fan of redneck Larry the Cable Guy humor


----------



## Sentient (Nov 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> i never was a big fan of redneck Larry the Cable Guy humor



The show actually spoofed Larry the Cable Guy in this past weekend's episode, with the character "Plumber Bubba". Turns out he was really an alien sent to Earth to collect human brains, but the aliens mistakenly traveled to "the south" to collect brains, and thus, things don't go according to plans. 

Anybody else catch this one? That part where the "Plumber Bubba" alien was laying on the floor dying, yet with his last breath, revolting against the elders, had me crying with laughter...

_"Get... off... my.... land... 
You tested me... And I'm about to pass...
As soon as I whoop.... THAT ass..."_

You've really gotta see it to appreciate it, but holy shit, that was funny.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 15, 2006)

The only comedy shows on adult swim that I have never liked are:

Tom goes to the Mayor
and
The Brak show


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 16, 2006)

I really like Brak but Tom - well Tim and Eric are a bit too fruity for my tastes

Its funny but sometimes i find it a bit disturbing...


----------



## Sentient (Nov 16, 2006)

Sentient said:


> ...I absolutely love that little outro tune that ends every show. Makes me wanna buy a freakin' dulcimer (or whatever the hell that thing is they're using).


Ok, now I'm starting to think that cool little 12 bar blues ditty is being done on a mandolin. Anybody else know for sure, or care to take a guess? I've never messed with a mandolin (or a dulcimer either, for that matter). But this kind of stuff makes me wish I had one. Even if it was just to do fun stuff like this little tune.


----------



## badGuinea (Aug 29, 2009)

SILENT FACTOR said:


> I love the squidbillies. And since Vegetta put that avatar up I cant get that "I'ma start somethin" line out of my head.


 I love watch Squidbillies, is a great animated film, and my little brothers have a game named SquidBillies. They love that game.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 29, 2009)

They were advertising a DVD set of the new season recently.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 29, 2009)

I always skipped it, then I sat through one and found it f'n funny, especially the "death to America" alien, that episode was great, now I watch as much as I can.

I miss Harvey Birdman though


----------

